# Just a cute moment to share



## junosowner (Mar 24, 2008)

I just have to share this because no one else understands my excitement. 

The other day, Juno was doing his daily race dog around the living room, my bed room and dining table (I live in a small condo) and to get him more excited, I said, "Juno, where's your ball?!" Most of the time he just ignores me and continues to do his race dog (which by the way makes him look like a small white rabbit hopping around) so I looked up to say something to my bf and when I looked down, Juno's standing in front of me with his ball in his mouth.


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

How cute, good boy Juno!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

They're pretty smart, aren't they? And very good "selective" hearing


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Well Mom, that deserved some praise and a play time for Juno!!!!!! He's a good boy!!!!!!


----------



## hogiesmom (May 27, 2005)

They sure do know how to make your day !!!
Hugs to Juno
:aktion033:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

well done fella :thumbsup:


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

What a good boy!!!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

GOOD BOY, JUNO! :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Well, isn't he just the smartest ............. so did you play ball with him for being such a good boy????


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Thats so great!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

How sweet, you must be so proud! "Where is your ball" was Shiva's favorite game these last few months. We would hide it, telling her to "stay" and "no peeking".....then ask her "where's your ball?" and she would excitedly go and search for it. Sounds like your little one might enjoy that game too.


----------



## junosowner (Mar 24, 2008)

QUOTE (tamizami @ Jul 14 2008, 04:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=605256


> How sweet, you must be so proud! "Where is your ball" was Shiva's favorite game these last few months. We would hide it, telling her to "stay" and "no peeking".....then ask her "where's your ball?" and she would excitedly go and search for it. Sounds like your little one might enjoy that game too. [/B]


Oooh. That sounds like a cool new game to try.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

awww..that is sooo cute!!!


----------

